# Who would go this far!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dear child, there's a whole section of society you know nothing about who are the target market for things like these. 

Yes, someone would wear and buy them. No, not as an actual fashion accessory.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm scared. Why is a guy waring them?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if Lady Gaga were sportin' a pair of those in the not too distant future!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i'm..... slightly scared... i mean dont get me wrong i know alot of strange people with strange style but thats just.... wow..... i'm kinda scared not gunna lie.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can think of a couple different groups of people that would love a pair of these..


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

eww thats kinda gross, I would be freaked out if I saw someone wearing them


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are so cool! I want a pair! But I don't like the black zipper. Come on, Sarah, go get a a pair!!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think those are great honestly!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

People go for different things. Check these out. I don't know how people can walk in these.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

That was so disturbing


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I think they look neat! If they were made of fake hooves & fake fur i wouldn't mind having a pair for Halloween...if they were real I would feel a smidge guilty...


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> eww thats kinda gross, I would be freaked out if I saw someone wearing them
> ​


same...


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Ahahahaaaahh! Sooooo many dirty thoughts. These would sell nicely with my shock-E-saddle, mwahahaa!
Sorry, too dirty for this forum.
I think they look pretty cool, actually. Though they are awefully expensive =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

They creep me out...especially on the guy...


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, to be very blunt, there are certain... subcultures I suppose it could be called where people *really really enjoy *(if you catch my drift) seeing other people dress up as animals. It's bizarre-- there was an episode of either Law and Order or Bones (can't remember which) that featured some people who practice this. Some people play as horses, some people play as owners... and I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

musicalmarie1 said:


> Well, to be very blunt, there are certain... subcultures I suppose it could be called where people *really really enjoy *(if you catch my drift) seeing other people dress up as animals. It's bizarre-- there was an episode of either Law and Order or Bones (can't remember which) that featured some people who practice this. Some people play as horses, some people play as owners... and I'll just leave it at that.


it was bones. The creepy part is that there really is people that do that. There is a group of them around here.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

musicalmarie1 said:


> Well, to be very blunt, there are certain... subcultures I suppose it could be called where people *really really enjoy *(if you catch my drift) seeing other people dress up as animals. It's bizarre-- there was an episode of either Law and Order or Bones (can't remember which) that featured some people who practice this. Some people play as horses, some people play as owners... and I'll just leave it at that.


A.K.A Furries


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Different strokes for different folks


Agreed


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

In addition to the Furries, I am fairly certain the small subculture of people that enjoy being driven like horses would enjoy a pair of these. I found them from a link on another website a few months ago. It was odd. But hey, do you want you want, yo.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Poseidon, that's the Other Pony Club. I wouldn't recommend Googling it unless you're on a private computer. Definitely NSFW!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Different strokes for different folks


HA! I died laughing when I read this..

that is craziness..and YEAH, I would never own those..because people would think I was one of the crazy "Different Stroke" people..

lol people these days scare me..

there is this AWFUL picture in my head now and I want it to go away..UGH..


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I enjoy learning about these different stroke people. We all have crazy different stroke things we do. If you don't then you're just no fun now are you?


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad people knew what I was talking about!! I didn't want to be too explicit or anything like that ... and I'm glad that someone knew it was Bones. I love that show-- but I love SVU, too. Sometimes they get crossed in my brain >_<


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> I enjoy learning about these different stroke people. We all have crazy different stroke things we do. If you don't then you're just no fun now are you?


 
LOL I guess I'm just not THAT kinda fun!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> LOL I guess I'm just not THAT kinda fun!


Haha I was just saying. I have a friend who is a furry, and she acts like any other normal human being at school.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

So interesting as I just heard about this on the radio while I was driving back from a lunch with a friend. 

Goodness, I do live in a bit of a bubble! :lol:


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

musicalmarie1 said:


> Well, to be very blunt, there are certain... subcultures I suppose it could be called where people *really really enjoy *(if you catch my drift) seeing other people dress up as animals. It's bizarre-- there was an episode of either Law and Order or Bones (can't remember which) that featured some people who practice this. Some people play as horses, some people play as owners... and I'll just leave it at that.


I seen that episode! It was CSI...Blugh so sick!

HAha TinyLiny no thanks XD If I was seen in them people would never talk to me again =P

Hmm just seen someone said it was bones. I don't watch that so it must has been on CSI too XD


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol well this sure has turned out to be an interesting and educational thread..I was letting my sister read it and you should have seen her face when it all clicked together about what Furry meant..


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

With my luck I would get a pair with ringbone and a rotated coffin bone!! Heck, I'm lame enough NOW!!


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> I can think of a couple different groups of people that would love a pair of these..


Ditto...........


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i think they're pretty cool, i think the cloven hooves with the revolver guns would make for an interesting ornament


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Sarahandlola said:


> Hmm just seen someone said it was bones. I don't watch that so it must has been on CSI too XD


An episode of CSI had furries in it. It was definitely interesting.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> it was bones. The creepy part is that there really is people that do that. There is a group of them around here.





DrumRunner said:


> HA! I died laughing when I read this..
> 
> that is craziness..and YEAH, I would never own those..because people would think I was one of the crazy "Different Stroke" people..
> 
> ...


(this is isn't just directed to these two posters, nor is it directed to anyone in this thread - just something I see really often on the web and IRL that makes my heart hurts)

I'm kind of saddened by some of the reactions in this thread. I wish people would at least try to have an open mind and educate themselves before making thoughtless comments. 

Like said before, different strokes/different folks. You don't have to like/agree with it, but there are other, less demeaning ways of expressing your opinion then being (unintentional or not) rude and insensitive to a whole group/culture of people who are just that - people. As long as all parties involved are consenting and it is legal, what people do in private isn't something that should be ridiculed. 

I don't mean to start wank or anything - just kind of a peeve of mine.  A little bit of tact goes a long way, is all.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with Fruitloops about tact, but it's all part of the risk people take in living that sort of lifestyle. 

My father is constantly warning me about being around horses because I could get hurt-- but I know that, and I'm aware of the dangers of handling horses and continue to do so with that risk in mind. 

Posting a video of yourself singing opens yourself up for the multitudes of people on the internet who have no class and would openly ridicule you if you aren't always perfectly on pitch-- but you posted that video knowing the inherent risks. 

So it's the same with people who chose to dress up as animals (horses, dogs, cats, etc), or even people who LARP (I wanted to for a while... That's live action role- playing), do so knowing that there are people out there who aren't going to understand why and who are going to judge you for it. 

C'est la vie!


----------

